# Fsh advice please



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

I'm just wondering if any of you can offer some advice, been trying for a baby for 6 months and my gynaecologist sent me for bloods tests in October and they come back fsh 4.8 and Lh 3.1, then again at the end of December as still no luck and Fsh is now 11.7 and lh 8.5, I know this is classes as demised or low ovarian reserve and he doesn't seem bothered and just wants me to do another one on day 3 of this month which is tomorrow and said it may just of been a one off high reading and everytihng is actually ok and normal?

I'm sure I have been reading once you have a high fsh even if it lowers the next month the fertility people say they tend to go by the high reading and it can't actually improve once it's started increasing in numbers but can sort of bounce around? 

Can anyone offer advice please?


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not exactly sure myself as this is an issue I'm dealing with to but from what I've read Fsh can jump around but AMH level is what it is I was told with my Fsh of 16.5 and an AMH of 0.46 that I have diminished ovarian reserve. 

I just got my repeated bloods this morning and my Fsh is 3.1 this time around but my AMH blood wasn't back yet  so not sure what that is yet. 

Hopefully someone else can give you some advice better than me. 

Teresa 

Xxx


----------



## ustoget (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey,
I had the same in December but have been told by my clinic not to worried about I... fsh only indicates low reserve its the amh that is actual so I am putting it to the back of my mind at the moment as I always have lots of eggs when cycling and ovulated regularly too.


----------

